# F-14 tomcat



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello

I have finished building (F-14 TOMCAT) scale 1/32,here are some pictures, also there are video clip for the plane & you can find my other models in my youtube channel (007jamesbond2010), comments are welcome :


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice Bombcat!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

VERY nicely produced video.

The music is obviously from the Transformers soundtrack (nice choice by the way).

But I'm curious, how did you handle the images?

Looks like they are all stills that were panned across of zoomed in or out on.
Was that some mac like screen saver program or what.

I've never tried to make a you tube video so I'm curious how you did this one.

Thanks.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy to share it with you all, thanks


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

I use program called (Photo Story 3 for Windows) it's free , all you need images & music & it will do the rest for you .


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Really nice build! :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I really enjoy what you have done with her.......Cheers Mark


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Awesome Video! Great choice of musical score.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Eaglesbriar (Jul 5, 2012)

That's a very nice build on the Tomcat. Your video was equally impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

F-14, one of my top 5 planes of all time. GREAT Build !


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks awesome great build !, great video like the music. I really like the squadrons name and logo.


----------

